# Poor old Australia



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, I have read in a recent post that Australia is bad for slingshot owners. Poor old Australia is also bad for bow owners, crossbow owners, air pistol owners air gun owners and knife owners. It seems that anything thing to do with fun in Australia is either banned or we are constantley told to be careful doing it and be responsible doing it. I think it is great living in Australia and being treated like a moron.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

beano said:


> Hi, I have read in a recent post that Australia is bad for slingshot owners. Poor old Australia is also bad for bow owners, crossbow owners, air pistol owners air gun owners and knife owners. It seems that anything thing to do with fun in Australia is either banned or we are constantley told to be careful doing it and be responsible doing it. I think it is great living in Australia and being treated like a moron.


Yeah, one must ask themselves what kind of idiots would take the guns, take the bows, crossbows, and air guns and then bitch about rabbits running amok ...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 42668


It's not given freely .


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

If that's your biggest gripe about your home nation, you've got it sooooooooo good, you don't know how lucky you are. 

Imagine living somewhere that you needed those things to protect your own life or feed your family.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

I always ask myself which is worse, poisoning countryside pests with chemicals like 1080 and and other crap, or a straight kill with a weapon.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Now lets all rejoice and tell ourselves how lucky we are to have all recreation either banned or heavily regulated. Hooray At least we dont have to protect ourselves with these awful weapons (Yuk) the government does a great job already.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I strongly sympathize. When government doe not represent the people, freedom wanes. We are seeing that big time in the US right now.

I moved this Topic to the General Off Topic Forum.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

In the US we did poisons for Coyotes during the 50's... Cyanide mostly, we killed a hell of a lot of them and some bobcats, and some cougars. Thankfully we decided to ban killing them with poison. We did the same thing to try to take down mosquito populations but we used DDT for that. Seems DDT is one of those things that finds its way up to the top predators in the food chain... End result was almost extinction of the American Bald Eagle, seemed to make eggs so soft that mama could not sit on them... We always think we know so much.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah mate, from a fellow Aussie although likely a bit older and wiser (well maybe not wiser).

Be like me, retire to Thailand, marry a wife 20 years your junior, and enjoy the rest of your life in Paradise, mate.

But then the best part of 20 years in the Army, being medically discharged; then a Gold card and T.P.I.status.

Does give me bennifits which most unfortunately can never receive.

So life does have it's ups and downs; fortunately for myself in my later years at now 55, it all life's ups ahead.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Slingshot - Check

Rifles - Check

Pistols - Check

Air Pistol - Check

Bow - Check

Knives - Check

I see no problem here 

Sure there is a bit of red tape involved, but all of these items are not out of reach.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

If these weapons are only used to kill countryside pests like rabbits foxes etc. You will have an avalanche of green recreational humane hunters. Don't forget these pests die a terrible painful death when the likes of 1080 or other crappy chemicals are used. But I suggest heavy penalties for these weapons used on humans. Politically I think democracy is best with no restriction providing no other humans are hurt.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, I was brought under my Mother's dictatorship.

And Allan you are perfectly free to do anything you like, until it affects someone else.

THEN, you are not FREE to do it at ALL, unless you ASK them, AND they say OK.

That was the LAW, I grew up with, from the time I could crawl.

Cheers Allan


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Aussie Al, Do you ever get sick with dealing with Thai babe women?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey mate,

My wife is Thai/Japanese, and no way our 5 year anniversary is coming up next May, and the Honeymoon has not worn off YET.

Life is as near perfect as it as it ever gets.

Although if one is judgemental of Bar Girls, Lady boys, Gays etc.; do not chose to live in Thailand.

Myself, as long as they do not annoy me; I ignore them.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Unfortunately its the minority population of morons and low lifes that ruin the freedom of normal responsible Aussies, by miss treating or abusing simple and fair laws, that with the help of media and and political influence can snowball pretty quickly..
A slingshot is not illegal in my state, provided its not wrist braced, and I have no intention of owning or making one, only to shoot and rob some poor bloke of 10 bucks..so I got nothing to complain about.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh, my gripe for the day, American spell check.

They do NOT get the difference between affect and effect; and the totally different meaning in the context, and grammar of the two similar sounding words.

No more gripes I promise.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey Hrawk,

You must be of exceptional character to obtain all those permits/licences.

The dang hoops I had to jump through having a supposed criminal record (acquitted at Appeal, blatantly unfair trial, Gross Miscarriage of Justice and all the rest of Legal mumbo jumbo), so zero criminal record.

I eventually re-obtained my licence to carry concealed for close personal protection, but the dang hoops (so many adjectives not used as they would be censored), you would not believe.

Likewise for my Victorian Working With Children Licence, which again I obtained, but with alot less hassle.

My congratulations to yourself.

Cheers Allan


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No thanks Ash, I will take freedom every time.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

I think there is a big difference between "freedom" and obstacles for "freedom" in Australia.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey Hrawk,
> 
> You must be of exceptional character to obtain all those permits/licences.
> 
> ...


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone tried the new red tubes? watched Gamekeeper on you tube and they are about 15% faster than Theraband under same conditions (same forks same pouch).and last 3 times as long apparentley.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Al, not sure if If I'm replying correctly on this great site, but that custom shooter is a ripper!


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't get me wrong but another USA that slang that I love, is One half, How many halves are there? I love love the good ol USA. its not perfect but its great.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Aussie Al in Thailand and a good man. Just looking at your profile and I can't help noticing that you have done every thing (wow!) except joined the

French Foreign Legion and done 5 years which I achieved and passed. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> Slingshot - Check
> 
> Rifles - Check
> 
> ...


Actually there will be no problem, until your government wants your registered stuff... That is what registration is about.

Registration is not about ensuring that the person who has it is safe to own it. Registration is about where it is, who owns it, and whom we need to put in jail if we can't find it.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

OldSpookASA said:


> Registration is about where it is, who owns it, and whom we need to put in jail if we can't find it.


Spook, you left out the most important part of registration.... control.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

August West said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > Registration is about where it is, who owns it, and whom we need to put in jail if we can't find it.
> ...


=P but "who we need to put in jail if we can't find it" equates to "control".


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

beano said:


> Don't get me wrong but another USA that slang that I love, is One half, How many halves are there? I love love the good ol USA. its not perfect but its great.


There are two halves. The one half you may have and the other half you do not have. It is in fact just a word thing. I have half. I have one half. Same difference.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang pity I have reached my quota of "likes" for the day.

BUT nearly everyone , please consider your comments liked , okay.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> > Slingshot - Check
> ...


Been there, done that.

Many years back we all lost a lot of our toys due to stricter regulations being introduced.

Mind you, the buyback was a great profit maker for some


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Hey Hrawk,
> 
> You must be of exceptional character to obtain all those permits/licences.


Hardly, you must have me confused with someone else.

Genuine reason and employment go a long way towards making it easier.

Think schedule 10's.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Al, where did the shooter the shooter come from.


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > Hrawk said:
> ...


----------



## beano (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, we are criimias proven different.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah try a typo from an oldish guy, likely should have been shooter.

In addition both Custom mades, I have not received yet.

Nathan's list, my turn in line is I think still a couple of months away.

AnTrAxX, yes well should be soonish, may be a month or so I think; but he is a busy man; and his work is art, in my opinion.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

bullseyeben! said:


> Unfortunately its the minority population of morons and low lifes that ruin the freedom of normal responsible Aussies, by miss treating or abusing simple and fair laws, that with the help of media and and political influence can snowball pretty quickly..
> A slingshot is not illegal in my state, provided its not wrist braced, and I have no intention of owning or making one, only to shoot and rob some poor bloke of 10 bucks..so I got nothing to complain about.


The idea that a wrist braced slingshot is illegal is as stupid as the idea that a suppressor is illegal in the USA. The whole **** thing is political. The very idea that you are not allowed to own something the government could never possibly police is brain dead stupid on its face.

I mean, really? This is where you should say **** the government. Government is being stupid, I will do what I want. Your government is being stupid. Mine does that at times, when my government does that I say **** the government...

That said, I am not stupid and neither should you be. I might say something like this on the Internet. You might say I am stupid for having said it. This is what I say, "I don't have to have it to know how to make it." I say, "Send your damned agent. I won't have one until I need one."

I don't like governments making laws that protect themselves. I don't know why anyone would.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Totally mate, OldSpookASA.

Couldn't have said it better myself.

Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Slingshot - Check
> 
> Rifles - Check
> 
> ...


I bet you pay a very pretty penny for those toys.


----------



## Haze (Sep 2, 2013)

I have always thought it ironic that the biggest proponent nation of democracy in the world has such a vast number of citizens who genuninely feel they need to protect themselves against their own government.

I have never felt that need here, but have vast annoyance at how many fun things are illegal.

I am supposed to go to the States next year and am in two minds - the negative half comes from being afraid of how depressed I'll get seeing all the stuff you can freely buy in America that I can't have.

Nothing in this post is intended to offend American members of the site.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

I remember when the law came out here in Australia regarding making it illegal to own a fire arm. There are exceptions to this law such as belonging to a Gun Club or being a farmer to protect your animals from Dingo's. Shooting Clubs and the like. It is the ordinary man in the street who is disarmed and why? "If you want to suppress a nation disarm it's people". Fire arms are easy enough to get if you know the right people and you have a couple of thousand dollars to spare. Fortunately here in Queensland Slingshots are not illegal unless openly carried in a public place.
So all said and done I still think that we are "The Lucky Country" if illegal immigrants are all we have to worry about and Cane Toads making their way further south.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah ha, at least the N.T. crows are smart enough to tip the cane toads on their back to have a feed.

Finally a natural solution to the cane toad problem, the C.S.I.R.O. (Commonwealth Scientific & Industrial Research Organisation) introduced oh so scientifically.

Then could never fix it's own mistake.

Isn't Australia the Lucky Country for that God Almighty screw up by the governments own "Scientific Authority"

What is now; 40 to 50 years on, and still cane toads a huge problem, moving north south; can't go east, so west as well.

Cheers Allan


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

As a Mormon I remember reading about the early pioneers being invaded by hoards of locusts. After praying about it thousands of seagulls came and devoured the locusts until there were none left. Maybe we can bend the knee and ask for a few more crows to help out. Either that or they all head for the coast and commit suicide in the ocean.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

moongalba said:


> I remember when the law came out here in Australia regarding making it illegal to own a fire arm.


Wait what ?

It has NEVER been illegal to own a firearm here. An unlicensed firearm, sure, and so it should be.

This attitude has always amused me. The cries of "I can't own a gun".....

Well.....

Where do you plan on shooting it ?


On a rural property ? No problem.
At a registered range ? No problem.
On the city streets ? It's a good thing you cant get one.

If it's too much trouble to go to a range once a month, sign a book and leave again, then perhaps you shouldn't have a firearm.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Quite agree with you young lady, but I seem to remember this is what I covered in my letter regarding fire arms. Unregistered NO, Shooting clubs YES, Farmers YES. The ordinary citizen who does not come under any legal fire arms category NO. Even the military are subject to strict regulations.

Robert


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

moongalba said:


> Quite agree with you young lady, but I seem to remember this is what I covered in my letter regarding fire arms. Unregistered NO, Shooting clubs YES, Farmers YES. The ordinary citizen who does not come under any legal fire arms category NO. Even the military are subject to strict regulations.
> 
> Robert


Sure, I agree.

As an ordinary citizen though, where do you plan on shooting said firearm ?


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Only one place near to me and that is the gun club with its 1000 yards range. Think I will stick to the Sling Shot and 10 meters at my age.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

moongalba said:


> Quite agree with you young lady, but I seem to remember this is what I covered in my letter regarding fire arms. Unregistered NO, Shooting clubs YES, Farmers YES. The ordinary citizen who does not come under any legal fire arms category NO. Even the military are subject to strict regulations. Robert


Haha Hrawk is a bloke Robert.. He just likes red heads more than most other fellas show


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Bloke or not he is the best looking fella I have ever seen. The cobba will always be a great looking Sheila as far as I am concerned.

The Old (Flustered) Codger


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

True story.

A middle aged, balding, overweight bloke.

That being said, I love my guns, I love shooting, I love sending small furry critters to someone else's imaginary friend.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

One example I can give of our laws that are possibly too ill defined or too strictly adhered too, is when my housemate / best mate of mine for 10 years took his own life about 6 years ago.. bad enough as it was, after his parents had collected most of his belongings, some other few items of his were amongst my own when the mrs and I moved in together elsewhere shortly after. One of these items was a kebab stick shooting " pistol crossbow" that apparently was a prohibited weapon!
It shot a wooden skewer halfway through an empty tissue box! Not lethal, but definitely prohibited under the weapons act.
A few thousand dollars later and several court appearances too, I still cant understand how insensitive and unrealistic our laws can be at times.. Just happy I can still shoot my slingshots I guess.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Join the SSAA
Get in trouble
Get top quality legal representation
Laugh at judges
Profit


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

moongalba said:


> Quite agree with you young lady,


ha-ha-ha  Was that the best accidental burning ever? Top marks.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Most of the posts,

Unfortunately it appears yet again that I have reached my quota of "likes" for the day.

Therefore consider your posts "liked" okay.

Oh, and Robert, if you want to see some pretty good looking blokes (and I serious think NOT, or hope not).
Come on over and look at some lady boys then.
Remember this is Thailand, and if a woman looks too good to be true.
Then it highly likely she (?) is not a woman at all, mate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Oh, and Robert, if you want to see some pretty good looking blokes (and I serious think NOT, or hope not).
> Come on over and look at some lady boys then.
> Remember this is Thailand, and if a woman looks too good to be true.
> Then it highly likely she (?) is not a woman at all, mate.


That's kinda creepy, Allan.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't I know it ABG, but if you are judgmental, then do NOT live in Thailand.

Hence I just ignore it; being married and all, as I am.

Although it is kinda funny seeing the first time tourists, sucked into the lady boy bars, by these "women" wanna bees.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

No no, you misunderstood me. It was creepy you started talking about ladyboys.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool ABG, I will consider myself told off then.... but with a bit of a sly grin though if that is okay with you.

Also lady boys are definitely NOT my thing at all; 150% totally straight mate.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

The sly grin is from both sides of the keyboard


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

OldSpookASA said:


> bullseyeben! said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately its the minority population of morons and low lifes that ruin the freedom of normal responsible Aussies, by miss treating or abusing simple and fair laws, that with the help of media and and political influence can snowball pretty quickly..
> ...


I find myself of one mind with you on this one.

Years ago I owned pistols...indeed I shot for the local club's Ladies' Team at county level. I actually handed in my guns and gave up my firearms certificate and pistol permit when I got into Buddhism and it felt very inappropriate to have them.

But if I wanted to shoot pistol in the UK again there would be no way. No ordinary citizen is permitted to own a pistol. End of story.

And yes...I think that this has very little to do with the protection of the general public. It is the unsurprising reaction of corrupt governments who are little more than bought lackeys of the Multi National Corporations.

This is why I am so pleased to have discovered slingshots. If and when the S does hit the Fan I shall not be a defenceless victim.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Before we all get our knickers in a knot, there is one important point we have to remember and that it "Governments are a necessary evil". We have to have them like it or not otherwise anarchy would reign. Tribal law would once again rule a divided country and heaven help us if that ever happened. Now do not get me wrong with what I am about to say but the only strong government is a Communistic system. There is no bickering between parties as there is only one, and that one is law. I am no Communist, I detest the system and those who reign supreme intensely. But think about it, all Governments are Socialistic only falling short of Communism by a smidgen. We cannot trust them or rely on them to keep their promises' . Power over the people is their War Cry, has been and always will be.

Having a strong united Family who are self sufficient in finance and the necessities in life is the only way to survive what ever government is in power. However, a divided family is on the same par as The United nations; which has never been united and never will be. Remember, no amount of worldly success can compensate for failure in the home. United families have the power to move mountains and to have laws changed, governments know this, it is what they are frightened of.

Keep your sling shot rubbers in good order for they will be the silent retaliator if and when needed. But good or bad; honor those laws which keep us from returning to a divided people. Have your say in what matters concern you for there are fair minded leaders out there though few and far between they may be.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

ruthiexxxx said:


> And yes...I think that this has very little to do with the protection of the general public. It is the unsurprising reaction of corrupt governments who are little more than bought lackeys of the Multi National Corporations.
> 
> This is why I am so pleased to have discovered slingshots. If and when the S does hit the Fan I shall not be a defenceless victim.


Ruthie, this is very much a cultural difference between Australians and Americans. While I'm absolutely sure they exist in number, we don't have the "we need to arm incase the government take over and we need to fight against our own military"culture, like the end of the world prep movement in the US. The poopah is already hitting the fan in Australia with policy changes jumping an alarming rate to the right (I absolutely won't get into a political debate about this on SSF, but Moongalba will know what I mean, living in QLD) but the reaction to stockpile machine guns isn't generally in the Aust psyche. That's a cultural difference.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 43365


What are you talking about Buns? lol


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Stone the flamin' crows Treefork, that is taking advantage of a cobber my age. You don't give a bloke much of an option do you. I had better choose the gun, at least I still have some memory on what to do with that.

Moongalba


----------



## whacko (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry to come in on this one when the show is just about over; but I have not long joined the forum.

I was born in Australia when the population was a bit over 8 million...it is now around 22 million and the people who rule us are pushing for more. I have watched with dismay as our rights and freedoms have been steadily eroded and there is not a thing we can do about it, because Australia is not..and never was..a democracy. I can hear the howls already. If you need a label, Australia is an oligachy in which the directors are appointed from a group of henchmen put up at the people at regular intervals so that they can be ratified by what is laughingly known as The Westminster System.

No country that lacks some form of voters veto can call itself a democracy. This is not mere semantics: it is a simple fact if English is the language of use.

Once I had to defend myself, my home and my family against eight men who attacked us under the direction of their ringleader who exhorted them to "Kick his f#@$%^head in!" ( meaning me, the only male at home) If I had not had my Browning Auto shotgun I would not be here tapping away on a keyboard...and who knows what would have become of my wife, her friend, and the two little children in my care: given the fact that our assailants had had just enough booze to make the careless of the consequences. They did take heed, however, of the barrel of a 12#. We are not allowed automatic shot guns now, in fact, even as Hrawk says, we are allowed firearms if we can justify their use, self protection is not considered to be justification. By the way; my wife did ring the police as the men thundered toward us to be told they would be there in an hours time. :angrymod:

However,all is not totally lost, because if you can put a .45 lead ball into a two inch circle at thirty feet, you can drop two people before push comes to shove...even if it is considered illegal to defend yourself. The point is two people would have to be maimed, or killed , whereas the threat of a shotgun would diffuse the threat entirely with no blood at all..as it did in my case. Australia's firearm laws are about population control, pure and simple, as such laws are all over the world.


----------



## whacko (Apr 6, 2013)

By the way, I'm with Moongalba on the subject of Hrawks avatar ( is that right? Avatar?) In fact I am so dopey and myopic I did not even realize that she/he/it was a redhead ! I thought she /he /it was just a gorgeous sheila with a red scarf over her head..... :screwy:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

At least the bastards can't ban me from wearing my steel toe-capped Doc Martens or stop me weight lifting !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Though I do have a lovely set of B-cups and pierced nipples


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Freedom is not free in a sense " that a couple morons ruin it for the rest of us" That is the excuse government always gives while there taking your rights away. Its always your fault. I'm sorry, It's not a perfect world where nothing unjust will ever happen as long as we have a **** load of laws to govern the people. Bad stuff will still happen. Here in the US it's just an excuse to imprison the people at the governments will. And a way around our anti slavery laws to make men do work, road work and other less attractive jobs for ZERO pay in most states. And almost everything is a felony now in the US short of stealing a gumball. This way as soon as you are convicted you can't own a gun doing an end run around the US constitution. Pretty clever our government . A nation ran by Lawyers we are. Whats that tell you. And no, I'm far from being black if that's what your thinking. :angrymod:


----------



## slofyr (Jan 6, 2014)

4950cycle said:


> Freedom is not free in a sense " that a couple morons ruin it for the rest of us" That is the excuse government always gives while there taking your rights away..... :angrymod:


This link appeared in another forum. It obviously has a fear based objective and exaggerated emotion, but it might be worthy in this thread.


----------

